# Traction rear gear mod help needed



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey guys!I read elseware that when you equip non magnatractions or magnatractions with super 2 type arms you should change the rear axle gear? The article stated cutting would be involved to accommodate the larger gear.Anyone know of any other gear(s) that will work well with these chassis.Other than the super 2 crown?:wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I never had a problem running hot arms with stock gears on my mags & non mags.

I ran quads, and other custom arms for years with stock gearing.

I ran them on both long tracks (20') and small tracks(12').


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Aurora SUPER IIs come with a larger (19 tooth) crown gear that will easily fit into those other chassis and are regularly sold on eBay.
AW recent releases are said to have 18 tooth crown gears and would also fit.
other brands on the market are probably a different pitch and although might fit the axle, probably won't mesh the pinion of the cluster.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks alpink and slotking:wave:


----------



## K.L. VanAtta (Mar 23, 2009)

Redwater slot,

TycoPro crown gears fit, the 19 tooth and the 18 tooth. You do have to remove a portion of the gear boss to have the correct lateral fit, and may need to drill out the 0.059 axle hole to 0.062.

Bought a pack of small Wizzard gears a few years back to test the fit, up to 23 tooth, never got around to trying.

klv


----------



## K.L. VanAtta (Mar 23, 2009)

All,

Just took a look at the Wizzard gears, range 20 tooth to 22 tooth, and compared them to a new TycoPro 19 tooth black crown gear. The Wizzard gears are from some 0.015" smaller in diameter to about 0.020" larger. Tooth profiles look very similar to the Tyco, with the Tyco a bit more blunt at the tip compared to Wizzard's sharper tooth. Only drawback is the body of the tooth carrying crown itself may be a little wide to fit easily into the gearplate opening for the cluster gear.

klv


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks k.l.Vanatta!


----------

